# Harmonica!



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok so I got the Mrs to buy me a harmonica for xmas, I love the bluesy sound it makes & as I really want to learn to play an instrument it made sense!

However, I'm struggling to find a point/technique as a starting point.

Just wondered if any guys on here play one & could help out a little?!

:thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Stables at Wavendon, near Milton Keynes.

http://www.stables.org/#

Click on Learning Events, next Harmonica course is 17th January. About an hour and a half drive from Buxton providing the snow has cleared.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

JB052 said:


> The Stables at Wavendon, near Milton Keynes.
> 
> http://www.stables.org/#
> 
> Click on Learning Events, next Harmonica course is 17th January. About an hour and a half drive from Buxton providing the snow has cleared.


haha just about starting to melt!

Cheers for the link, I was looking at more pointers I can do from home though :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

YouTube for tutorials


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> YouTube for tutorials


I was using these, but have you looked at them?! The majority of them are yanks purely showing off - I learnt nothing!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.volcano.net/~jackmearl/Lesson-1.php


----------

